# The Fisher King - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1992



## HansZimmer

The film The Fisher King is one of the five films that were nominated in 1992 for "Best original score".

The score has been composed by George Fenton.

I created a video with the best parts of the suite. What do you think? 







A youtube playlist with the full suite: playlist


----------



## EdwardBast

I think Terry Gilliam always employed excellent composers for his films and got the best out of them. Michael Kamen's scores for _The Adventures of Baron Munchausen_ and _Brazil_ were at least as award-worthy as the one for _The Fisher King_, as was Paul Bucmaster's brilliant score for _12 Monkeys._


----------



## HansZimmer

EdwardBast said:


> I think Terry Gilliam always employed excellent composers for his films and got the best out of them. Michael Kamen's scores for _The Adventures of Baron Munchausen_ and _Brazil_ were at least as award-worthy as the one for _The Fisher King_, as was Paul Bucmaster's brilliant score for _12 Monkeys._


Thanks for your feedback.

In my opinion, this not the best score I've heard but still quite good. At the moment, my favourite one between the nominations for the year 1992 is Beauty and the Beast of Alan Menken.


----------

